# أسئلة عن هندسة الأجهزة الطبية قد تفيد الجميع



## AnOnYM (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه أسئلة عن هندسة الأجهزة الطبية أرجو افادتنا بها

1- هندسة الأجهزة الطبية تحت أي قسم من أقسام الهندسة ؟

2- هندسة الأجهزة المقصود بها هندسة أجهزة ليست التي تدخل في الأيدي الصناعية و البلاستيكية ...
هل لها مصطلح آخر بالعربية ؟ وأتمنى إفادتنا باسمها بالإنجليزية 

3- ما هي الجامعات التي توجد بها هذا التخصص في قارة أمريكا الشمالية ؟

أتمنى افادتنا بإجابات تعرفونها .:34:​


----------



## فداء (4 مارس 2011)

هندسة الاجهزة الطبية قد تكون ضمن قسم خاص بها يسمى قسم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وقد تكون ضمن اقسام اخرى مثل الهندسة الكهربائية كما هو الحال بجامعة بوليتكنيك فلسطين او ضمن قسم الهندسة الالكترونية كما هو الحال بالجامعات الاردنية والاسم باللغة الانجليزية لها هو Biomedical Engineering وهو عدة فروع منها medical instrumentation and biomaterials engineering and clinical engineering لكن الجامعات العربية تدرسها بشكل عام .


----------



## mid000soft (26 يوليو 2011)

ﻫﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﻃﺒﻴﺔ ﺣﻴﻮﻳﺔ)ﺑﺎﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻳﺔ:
(Biomedical Engineeringﻭﺗﻌﺮﻑ
ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﻫﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ,ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺨﺘﺺ ﺑﺪﺭﺍﺳﺔ ﺟﺴﻢ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﻘﺴﻴﻤﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﺃﻗﺴﺎﻡ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺔ ﺃﺩﻧﺎﻩ ﻭﻫﻮ
ﺣﻠﻘﺔ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﺐ ﻭﻋﻠﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ)ﻓﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻱ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ
ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺟﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﺼﻤﻢ
ﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻣﻦﻃﺮﻑ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﻲﺃﻭ ﻋﻀﻮ
ﺃﻭ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﻃﺒﻲ.(
ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺣﺪﺙ
ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﺔﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺸﺄﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻄﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻄﺐﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ،ﻓﺒﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ
ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻣﻬﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺨﻴﺺ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ
ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻊﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺀ،ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ
ﺭﺩﻳﻔﺎً ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎً ﻟﻠﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺨﻴﺺ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﻭﻣﺮﺍﻗﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻰ،ﻭﻧﻈﺮﺍً
ﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻣﺎﺳﺔ ﻟﺘﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺨﺪﻡ ﺻﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻰ
ﻭﺳﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻔﺎﺋﻬﻢ،ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺼﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﺎﻻﺕ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺐ
ﻟﺘﺼﻤﻴﻢ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﻣﺜﻞﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﻬﻨﺪﺳﻲ
ﺍﻟﻜﻤﺒﻴﻮﺗﺮﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ.ﻛﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ
ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ ﺍﻹﻟﻤﺎﻡ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﻣﻦ ﺗﺸﺮﻳﺢﻭﻓﻴﺰﻳﻮﻟﻮﺟﻴﺎﺍﻟﺠﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻱ
ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻔﻬﻢ ﺁﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﻓﻴﻪ
ﻭﺗﺴﺨﻴﺮ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﺘﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﻬﻢ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻄﻮﺭ
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ،ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻳﻠﻢ ﺟﺰﺋﻴﺎً ﺑﻜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺒﺎﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺪﻳﻼً ﻋﻦ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ.
ﺗﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺴﻤﻴﻦ:ﺃ-
ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﺔ ﺗﺸﺨﻴﺼﻴﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﺝ
ﻓﻮﻕ ﺻﻮﺗﻴﺔ.(Ultrasound)ﺏ-ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ
ﻃﺒﻴﺔ ﻋﻼﺟﻴﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻤﻴﺎﺋﻲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﻮﺍﺝ.
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﻈﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﺗﻘﺘﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﻭﺻﻴﺎﻧﺘﻬﺎ
ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﺠﺎﻻﺕ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻟﻠﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﻣﺜﻞ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻓﻲ,ﺃﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺇﺻﻄﻨﺎﻋﻴﺔ,
ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺇﺻﻄﻨﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ.ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﺗﺴﺨﺮﺍﻟﻔﻴﺰﻳﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻴﻤﻴﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺎﺕ
ﻭﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎﺕﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔﻟﺪﺭﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﻴﺎﺀ ﺃﻱ
ﺍﻟﺠﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻏﻠﺐ ﻟﻠﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺭﺍﺳﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﺴﻢ
ﻭﺩﺭﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻬﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺳﺒﻞ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻟﺼﺤﻪ ﺟﻴﺪﻩ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻣﺮﺍﺽ.
ﺗﺴﻤﻴﺎﺕ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ
ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
Biomedical engineeringﺍﻻﺳﻢ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ
ﺷﻴﻮﻋﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺳﻤﻴﻦ ﺁﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔMedical
engineeringﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ.Bio engineeringﻭﻋﻠﻰ
ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﺎﻝ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻊ ﺻﻤﺎﻡ ﻣﻄﺎﻃﻲ
ﻟﻠﻘﻠﺐﻟﻠﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﺑﻀﺦ ﺍﻟﺪﻡ ﻋﻤﻼً ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻛﺎً
ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﻴﺔ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻭﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻣﻊﺟﺴﻢ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ.ﻓﻘﻠﺐ
ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﻲ ﻻ ﺇﺭﺍﺩﻱ
ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻄﺔ ﺗﺤﻔﻴﺰ ﻧﺒﻀﺔ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺗﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﺳﺘﺔ
ﻓﻮﻟﺘﺎﺕ ﻓﻴﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﺑﻀﺦ ﺍﻟﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﺫﻳﻦ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﺑﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﻻ ﺇﺭﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻻ
ﻳﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﺧﻠﻞ ﻓﻲ
ﺻﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻹﺭﺗﺠﺎﻉ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭ ﻟﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ
ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺻﻠﻲ ﻟﻀﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﺪﻡ
ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﻗﺼﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻳﺔ.
ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﻫﻲ ﺃﺟﻬﺰﻩ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﺔ,ﻣﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﻴﺔ...ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ
ﺍﻷﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻌﻤﻠﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ
ﻭﺟﻪ ﻭﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻭﺗﻮﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻣﻪ ﻭﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺸﺨﻴﺺ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﺍﺽ
ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
ﺍﻟﺠﺴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻬﻦ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩﻫﺎ
ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﻩ.
ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﻏﺴﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻰ
ﺃﻣﺜﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
-1ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺨﻴﺼﻴﺔ:ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺮ
ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻧﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻨﺎﻃﻴﺴﻲ،ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺮ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭﻱ،ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﺷﻌﺔ
ﺍﻛﺲ،ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍ،ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺮ
ﺑﺎﻻﻣﻮﺍﺝ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺗﻴﺔ،ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻣﻮ
ﻏﺮﺍﻑ)ﺗﺼﻮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﺪﻱ ﺑﺄﺷﻌﺔ ﺃﻛﺲ,(ﺟﻬﺎﺯ
ﺍﻗﺘﺒﺎﺱ ﺇﺷﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﻍ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻀﻼﺕ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ.
-2ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﺟﻴﺔ:ﻣﻨﻈﻢ ﺿﺮﺑﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ،ﻣﺰﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻔﺎﻥ)ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻣﺔ
ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﺔ,(ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻇﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ،ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﻏﺴﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻰ)ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻴﺔ,(ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ
ﺍﻻﺻﻄﻨﺎﻋﻲ،ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻮﺑﺎﻟﺖ،
ﺍﻻﻭﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺻﻄﻨﺎﻋﻴﺔ.ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ...
ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺣﻘﻦ ﺍﻷﻧﺴﻮﻟﻴﻦ
ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ؟
ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﻫﻲ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻳﺠﻤﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ)ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﻭﺍﻻﻟﻜﺘﺮﻭﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﺳﻮﺑﻴﺔ(ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻴﺰﻳﻮﻟﻮﺟﻴﺔ,ﺣﻴﺚ
ﺗﻄﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﺗﺤﻠﻴﻞ ﻭﺣﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ.ﻭ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺗﺼﻤﻴﻢ ﺃﺩﻭﺍﺕ ﻭﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺰﻳﻮﻟﻮﺟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
ﻭﻓﻬﻤﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻣﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﺍﺽ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ،ﻣﻤﺎ
ﻳﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﺩﺭﺍﺳﺔ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ
ﻭﺻﻴﺎﻧﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﻤﺬﺟﺘﻬﺎ.ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺗﺘﻴﺢ
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺪﺍﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﺘﺮﺍﻉ،
ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﺘﻨﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻀﺨﺎﻣﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺰﻳﻮﻟﻮﺟﻴﺔ)ﺍﻟﺠﺴﻢ
ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻱ(ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻝ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ،ﻋﻠﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﺭﻗﻴﺎ
ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﺃﻏﻼﻫﺎ ﺛﻤﻨﺎ ﺗﺴﺘﺨﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻟﻴﻦ،
ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ.
ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻷﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻴﺔ
ﺃﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ؟
ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻓﻲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰﻫﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ
)ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﺎﺋﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ(
ﻭﺻﻴﺎﻧﺘﻬﺎ,ﻭﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺨﺼﺼﺔ ﺑﺼﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ،ﺃﻭ
ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺨﺼﺼﺔ ﺑﺼﻴﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﻭﺑﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺮﺍﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻛﺎﻟﺠﺎﻣﻌﺎﺕ)ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﺒﺤﺚ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺤﻠﻴﻞ
ﻭﻓﻬﻢ ﻭﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻮﻟﻮﺟﻴﺔ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ
ﺃﻛﺒﺮ.(ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻣﺘﻌﻠﻖ
ﺑﺘﺨﺼﺼﻪ ﻭﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ،ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ
ﻣﻊ ﺃﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﻭﻣﻤﺮﺿﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ
ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﺎﺕ.
ﻣﻨﻈﻢ ﺿﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ
ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ؟
ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺴﺎﺭﻉ ﻟﻠﺘﻜﻨﻮﻟﻮﺟﻴﺎ،ﻭ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻷﻣﺮﺍﺽ،ﻭﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﻠﻮﻝ،
ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﺰﺍﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻴﻦ ﻷﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻮﻟﺠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺰﺍﻳﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﻭﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﻋﻤﻞ
ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ
ﺃﻓﻀﻞ،ﻭﺍﺑﺘﻜﺎﺭ ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ
ﻭﺃﺳﺮﻉ ﻓﺎﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﺗﺘﺰﺍﻳﺪ
ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ.
ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺗﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺋﺘﻴﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺍﺣﺔ
ﻓﺮﻭﻉ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
-1ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
)Bioelectrical Engineeingﻭﺗﻨﻘﺴﻢ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺴﻤﻴﻦ:
ﺃﻭﻻً:ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
.(Bioelectromagnetism)
ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎً:ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
)Bioelectromagnetics).
-2ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
)(Biomechanical Engineering
ﻭﺗﻨﻘﺴﻢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺴﻤﻴﻦ:
ﺃﻭﻻً:ﻋﻠﻢﻣﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﺎ ﺣﻴﻮﻳﺔ
(Biomechanics)ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻳﺪﺭﺱ
ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﻃﺒﻴﻌﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺟﺴﻢ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ.
ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎً:ﻋﻠﻢﻣﻴﻜﺎﻧﻴﻜﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
(Biotransport)ﻭﻳﺨﺘﺺ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﺍﺧﺘﻼﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ.
-3ﻫﻨﺪﺳﺔﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
)Biomaterials).
-4ﻫﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺞﻭﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺌﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻼﻳﺎ
)Tissue,Molecular & Cellular
Engineering).
-5ﻫﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﻣﺤﺎﻛﺎﺓ ﺍﻷﻧﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ
)Systems & Integrative
Engineering


----------

